# AFP using Netatalk



## kaplowski (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi-

I'm new to the FreeBSD world. I just installed netatalk on my server so that I can access files from my osx desktop over afp with the finder. I got that all working flawlessly except that I am only able to access my user folder. Does anyone know how to make netatalk give access to the root directory? Any help would be welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 7, 2012)

kaplowski said:
			
		

> ... how to make netatalk give access to the root directory?



You need to edit /usr/local/etc/AppleVolumes.default. You need to add a line, somehow like this one:


```
/ Root allow:kaplowski
```

If you have never touched that file, you might want to use the following as a *template* for your one:


```
# replace the following with the actual FreeBSD users and groups
# in the following, kaplowski, kap, low, ski are meant to be users, 
# and users, family are meant to be groups

:DEFAULT: options:upriv,usedots dbpath:/var/dbd/AppleDB/$v dperm:0770 fperm:0660 umask:0007
/home/$u $u dperm:0700 fperm:0600 umask:0077
/usr/files Files allow:@users
/usr/photos Photos allow:kap,low,ski
/usr/local/www Web allow:kaplowski options:noadouble
/tm Backup allow:@family options:tm
/ Root allow:kaplowski
```

After editing this file, you need to restart net/netatalk.

Best regards

Rolf


----------

